# unbekannter trojaner TR/Dldr.Delf.AU



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

hi hab mit goggle und auch hier im forum gesucht aber bis jetzt keine info gefunden.

es handelt sich um folgenden trojaner: TR/Dldr.Delf.AU

kann mir jemand etwas darüber sagen?


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2005)

Welches Programm hat den denn identifiziert? Z. B. auf der Website des Programmanbieters wirst Du dann weitere Info´s erhalten können.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

also ich hab antivir version6
ich hab im programm selber gesucht da steht er auch drinne aber keine info dazu.

auch auch der homepage  gibts es eine virenlexikon aber wenn ich den namen eingebe findet er auch nix


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=39517


> TrojanDownloader.Win32.IstBar.cq
> 
> Aliases
> TrojanDownloader.Win32.IstBar.cq (Kaspersky Lab) is also known as:
> ...


j.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

thx jupp

nur leider steht da das wie überall 

"Currently there is no description available for this malicious program"

falls mir jemand sagen könnte was dasd dumme ding macht wer ich echt super dankbar


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> falls mir jemand sagen könnte was dasd dumme ding macht wer ich echt super dankbar


Wenn z.Z  keine renommierte Antivirenfirma eine  Auskunft zu liefert, dann ist wohl kaum zu erwarten 
dass zufälligerweise hier ein Hackergenie aufkreuzt, der die Analyse parat hat ....

j.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn z.Z  keine renommierte Antivirenfirma eine  Auskunft zu liefert, dann ist wohl kaum zu erwarten
> dass zufälligerweise hier ein Hackergenie aufkreuzt, der die Analyse parat hat ....
> 
> j.



ja aber falls doch kann das genie es ja posten  :lol:


----------



## Counselor (4 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber falls doch kann das genie es ja posten  :lol:


Einfach McAfee fragen:
http://us.mcafee.com/virusInfo/default.asp?id=description&virus_k=101131


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

weia in der allerletzten Zeile steht der Bezug 


> Aliases
> Trojan.Codefish (Dialogue Science), TrojanSpy.Win32.Delf.au (AVP)


mit FF undf Mozilla sieht die Seite ganz schön "zerrupft" aus 
nur im IE ist das Layout ok 

j.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

Hallo Gast !

Bin zwar nicht das gesuchte Hackergenie, sondern stinknormaler 08/15- Normalo-User, aber "dein"  TrojanDownloader.Win32.IstBar.cq gehört zweifelsohne zur IstBar-Gruppe und über diese Gruppe ist einiges verfügbar.

a) TrojanDownloader.Win32.IstBar.bu
     (= http://www.f-secure.de/v-desk/istbar.shtml):

......Istbar ist ein Adware-Programm, das die Internet Explorer-Einstellungen verändert. Es installiert möglicherweise eine neue Internet Explorer-Symbolleiste und ändert die Standardstartseite. Zudem kann es Popup-Fenster mit Werbung (in der Regel für pornografische Websites) aufrufen.

Istbar ist kein Virus und verbreitet sich auch nicht automatisch weiter. 

b) TrojanDownloader.Win32.Istbar.ce
     ( = http://www.pestpatrol.com/pestinfo/t/trojandownloader_win32_istbar_ce.asp
)

....A program designed to retrieve and install additional files, when run. Most will be configured to retrieve from a designated web or FTP site....

c) Troj/Istbar-BO
    (= http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/trojistbarbo.html)

....Troj/Istbar-BO ist ein Downloader-Trojaner. Der Trojaner versucht, Software von install.xxxtoolbar.com zu installieren. Troj/Istbar-BO lädt eine Datei nach istsvc.exe im Unterordner "istsvc" des Programme-Ordners herunter und startet die heruntergeladene Datei....

__________________________________________________________

Lt. Pestpatrol (= http://www.pestpatrol.com/pestinfo/downloader.asp) gibt es im Moment 33 Varianten dazu. Einfach mal alle so durchklicken.

Leider ist deine Variante cq noch so neu/unbekannt, dass es dazu  keine direkte Erläuterung gibt, das Umfeld von Istbar ist aber klar und eindeutig wie schon oben beschrieben. Aber würde immer wieder mal bei Pestpatrol vorbeischauen, da diese Liste ständig aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Counselor (4 Januar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> weia in der allerletzten Zeile steht der Bezug mit FF undf Mozilla sieht die Seite ganz schön "zerrupft" aus
> nur im IE ist das Layout ok j.


Mit Opera 8 gibts kein Problem.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Opera 8 gibts kein Problem.


wegen der einen Seite leg ich mir  nicht noch´n  Browser zu 


			
				wolfgang300 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist deine Variante cq noch so neu/unbekannt, dass es dazu  keine direkte Erläuterung gibt,


ebend, der User SplitscreenFive  scheint aber sofort wissen zu wollen, was es damit auf sich hat 
womit wir wieder am Anfang wären...

j.


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Januar 2005)

gelbe Seiten...  
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/adware.istbar.html


----------



## Counselor (4 Januar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der einen Seite leg ich mir  nicht noch´n  Browser zu.


Wozu auch? Du hast ja den IE :lol:


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu auch? Du hast ja den IE :lol:


genau , und nur für solche "Notfälle" bei halbwegs vertrauenswürdigen Seiten (denke,
dass man McAfee als vertrauenswürdig einstufen kann  ) 
greife  ich auf den IE zurück , kommt  so alle paar Wochen mal vor , unter anderem bei
 behämmerten Marketingfuzziseiten, die alles in Flash programmieren, und keine "noflash" Version anbieten 
und den FF mit Plugins versauen, das kommt nicht in  Frage...

j.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

ok thx allen für die hilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: unbekannter trojaner TR/Dldr.Delf.AU*

hab ihn auch.. hmm hab bei avira mal löschen gedrückt..ka ob er weg ist.. was immer gegen viren hilft ist die systemwiederherstellung auszuschalten, da es viren gibt die sich dadrin einisten und dann neuinfizieren. seehr gute antivir programme sind malwarebytes und spybot search and destroy.. sollte klappen ich lass grad alle 3 scannen^^


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: unbekannter trojaner TR/Dldr.Delf.AU*

nach fast  *fünf* Jahren noch immer aktiv? stolze Leistung


----------

